# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  posvojitelji, što je sve potrebno saznati o djetetu?

## butterfly_

Otvaram ovu temu kao neki podsjetnik i pripremu posvojitelja za razgovor u centru za određeno dijete.
Vjerujem da mi svi više-manje znamo što je važno saznati o djetetu, ali u cijeloj zbrci, uzbuđenju, adrenalinu dogodi se da sve zaboravimo i samo se veselimo susretu.

Pa, eto, neka ova tema bude podsjetnik svima koji se spremaju na razgovor i za one koje to tek čeka.


... dakle, nalazite se u jednom centru.
Razgovarate o određenom djetetu...

što sve trebamo saznati o djetetu?
što sve pitati?

----------


## butterfly_

znaći, ja bi postavila pitanja vezana za djetetov dosadašnji život: kada je odvojen od roditelja; gdje je sve bio na smještaju...

malo i o zdravstvenom stanju - boluje li od neke bolesti; da li je dijete cijepljeno, da li je preboljelo neke bolesti, ima li alergijske reakcije na nešto...

važno je i saznati stvari o biološkim roditeljima - tko su, gdje su sada...

i o djetetovim navikama - koju hranu voli, koju ne voli; kako/s kim spava; kako ga je najlakše smiriti kad je uznemireno; čega se boji; što voli; kako reagira na drugu djecu/životinje/nepoznate ljude..


eto, nadopunite me  :Smile:

----------


## Rebbeca

Pitanja su u redu, iako znam iz iskustva da većina Centara ne raspolaže (pre)velikom količinom informacija, osobito ovaj zadnji dio, i dio o cijepljenju i bolestima, to će bolje znati tete u Domu ili udomitelji.

----------


## butterfly_

da, slažem se.
više podataka imaju ljudi koji su svakodnevno s djecom - udomitelji, tete...

----------


## Zora dubrovačka

Sad sam shvatila zašto si otvorila ovu temu. :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## špelkica

Ja imam pitanje; za vas koji čekate i koji ste posvojili; što vam sve smeta, tj s čim bi se mogli nositi/ne bi mogli nositi u vezi djeteta? Npr.porijeklo, dob, zdravstveno stanje,...

----------


## DeDada

Mi još praktički ništa ne znamo, pretpostavljam da se u obradi, a pogotovo školici prođu ta neka bitna pitanja. Sada mogu samo naklapati. Glede porijekla, tu smo svakako otvoreni, ali svijesni da ne bi bilo lako, tj. bilo bi još teže. 

Dob, mislim da je normalno željeti što mlađe dijete  :Smile: 

Zdravlje, uvjet bi nam bio da dijete može normalno funkcionirati. Sama nisam oličenje zdravlja pa bi i biološko kod nas imalo pokoji problem, a po tome vidim i da je roditelju puno teže podnositi neke stvari nego samom djetetu. Ali nakon x godina čekanja, sigurno će se i granice pomicati  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly_

> Ja imam pitanje; za vas koji čekate i koji ste posvojili; što vam sve smeta, tj s čim bi se mogli nositi/ne bi mogli nositi u vezi djeteta? Npr.porijeklo, dob, zdravstveno stanje,...


Mi smo imali ogranicenje dobi - htjeli smo cim mlade dijete... sanjali smo o djetetu do 3 god. Kao mladi posvojitelji, uzeli smo si za pravo to zeljeti.. pa ak nebu islo - bumo povisili granicu.
sada kada imamo mrvu od godine dana - nekako mislim da je starije dijete prednost jer moze verbalizirati stvari.
mi kod nase curke mozemo samo pretpostavljati da je ili ruzno sanjala kad se budi uplakana ili se sjetila necega.. ili joj nesto fali... mazimo se i tjesimo, ali jako puno razmisljamo o  tome sto se dogada u malenoj glavici i sto nam tjera suze na oci.
lakse je kad dijete moze reci sto ga muci.

Sto se tice zdravlja - imali smo neku labavu granicu koju smo konstantno micali.
Manji zdrav.problemi - moze.
ali tesko je definirati koji da, a koji ne. To ovisi o konkretnom djetetu i njegovoj dijagnozi.

----------


## špelkica

> Glede porijekla, tu smo svakako otvoreni, ali svijesni da ne bi bilo lako, tj. bilo bi još teže.


Oprosti, ovu rečenicu nisam skužila. Bez brige, ne mislim suditi ni negativno komentirati. 
Butterfly, da, vjerojatno bi vama bilo lakše da je dijete starije. Ja ću onako "sebično" komentirat svoju situaciju da nam je bilo lakše što je on starije dijete pa nismo morali mijenjat pelene, kupovat kolica, pazit ga non stop i sl., ali DJETETU je lakše kad u mlađoj dobi dođe u obitelj jer se lakše prilagodi i neće propustiti prve 3 s mamom i tatom. Zato smatram da zakoni moraju biti na strani djeteta i da djeca dobe uvjete za posvojenje u što mlađoj dobi. 
Također mislim da je lakše djetetu koje dolazi u svoju obitelj iz udomiteljske obitelji jer ima predodžbu što je obitelj i pažnju i brigu obitelji.
Što se tiče zdravstvene situacije, što manje dijete, to veće neznanje o zdravlju. Iako ni to nije garancija. Kod "starijeg" djeteta već otprilike znaš s kakvim problemima se nosiš.
Butterfly, što znate o biološkoj obitelji, što od Centra, što od udomitelja?

----------


## ArI MaLi

mi smo od pocetka se nekako nadali predskolskom djetetu, spol i porijeklo skroz nebitni.. zdravstveno stanje, htjeli smo prvo cut sve o eventualnoj dijagnozi i poteskocama pa tek onda odlucivati, mozemo li mi to ili ne...  naravno, sve ovisi od centra do centra, jedni bi raspolagali sa brdo informacija, dok drugi bi nas upucivali na domove, i zapravo sam moras kopat i istrazivat... druga nasa djevojcica ima poteskoce u razvoju i kod posvojenja smo imali dijagnozu, ali sam centar osim te dijagnoze (koja oznacava sirok pojam) nam nije mogao puno toga rec... jos ono sto me iznenadilo, neugodno, morali smo potpisati papir na kojem je pravnica napisala, hladno i sturo, da posvajamo djete sa posebnim potrebama sa tom i tom dijagnozom, i dok smo potpisivali, dobacila nam je, da nebi bilo nismo znali  :Sad:  (za nas jedno jako ruzno iskustvo)

nase cure su bile mlade od 3 kad su dosle k nama, i nas je to ugodno iznenadilo  :Smile:  ali nam godine kod posvajanja nisu bile presudne, naravno da zelis da je djetesce sto manje, ali mislim da ona kampanja "prve tri su najbitnije" nije u korist nase djece tj opcenito za svu djecu koja cekaju svoje roditelje i ne vidim u njoj nista pozitivno, ja bi je zabranila!! imamo nekolicinu prijatelja koji su posvojili stariju djecicu i naravno da su oni svjesniji (sto zapravo moze biti vrlo dobro) lakse se sa njima mozda razgovara o posvojenju, jel su svjesno prosli cijeli proces, ali su paralelno i velike maze, koje vole i zele biti voljeni i u tome se ne razlikuju od male djecice..

----------


## DeDada

špelkice, vidim da je nerazumljivo, probala sam editirati, ali ne nađem opciju  :Smile:  Teško je u par rečenica objasniti, pogotovo na način da netko ne bi krivo shvatio.  Muž i ja nemamo ograničenja glede podrijetla. Pod "teško" mislila sam ako je dijete druge boje kože, naučiti ga da se ne obazire na ljude sa predrasudama. Svaki roditelj želi zaštititi svoje dijete od zlog svijeta  :Smile:

----------


## prpa

Govoreći iz našeg iskustva, rekla bih da je lakše sa "starijom" djecom upravo u tome što mogu izraziti svoje osjećaje i 
potrebe, nema pogađanja plače li jer ga nešto boli, kakao je ili jednostavno je tužno, također lakše mu je objasniti što se događa. S druge strane što je dijete starije to se ono više veže i uz udomitelje i potencijalni posvojitelj se mora više potruditi da bi ga dijete prihvatilo i zavoljelo. U našem slučaju (imala je 4 i pol godine) postojale su naznake simpatije prema nama na samom početku, ali svejedno morali smo se pomučiti da steknemo njeno povjerenje kako bi s nama otišla u šetnju, na sladoled... Znam da svatko želi što manje dijete jer želi proći i podijeliti sve djetetove trenutke. Ja bih isto voljela da sam čula S prve riječi, vidjela prve korake, ali s druge strane znam da je je odrastala u dobrom okruženju i svjesna sam da je još puno drugih stvari koje ću je ja naučiti i koje ćemo podijeliti skupa, da to što sam propustila njene prve četiri godine ne igra bitnu ulogu. 

Dedada, kad je podrijetlo u pitanju (konkretno posvojiti romsko ili neromsko dijete), ako vi s time nemate problema ni predrasuda ne trebate se zamarati s time što okolina misli. Znam da strahovi postoje i mi smo se pitali kako će okolina prihvatiti S, no na kraju to nitko ni ne prmjećuje ili barem to ne zamjećujemo. Komentara nije bilo, sama S je pristupačno dijete, tako da za sada problema nismo imali. Hoće li biti kasnije ne znam, ali ukoliko uspijemo u tome da ju odgojimo da se zna izboriti za sebe kad je to potrebno, mislimd a neće biti problema  :Smile: 

p.s. Ako mi rečenice nemaju smisla to je zato jer me prekidaju svakih dvije minute... :D

----------


## butterfly_

> Butterfly, što znate o biološkoj obitelji, što od Centra, što od udomitelja?


iskreno, voljela bi ja znati puno više o biološkim roditeljima nego što znam trenutno. a nebih znala ni to malo da nisam pitala.
centar je slab s informacijama o roditeljima, a još je slabiji s informacijama o djetetu.
udomitelji nisu znali ništa o roditeljima, ali su nam rekli apsolutno sve o mrvi.

moj savjet svima je da pitate apsolutno sve što vam padne na pamet.. jer ako više pitate, (možda) ćete više informacija dobiti.

----------


## Jelena

DeDada, ja razumijem sto te muči vezano uz porijeklo djeteta. Nije to nepoznato da je to jedan dodatni "issue" pri posvajanju. Ne radi se tu samo o tome da to dijete mora biti jako u borbi protiv predrasuda od vrtica do zaposljavanja. Postoji i problem s identitetom. Neke ces stvari o tome nauciti na edukaciji za posvojitelje, ali imaš i francuski film koji je u Zg vec visekratno prikazivan u "alternativnim" kinima, a zove se Usvajanje odobreno. Tu je autobiografsko prikazano iskustvo Koreanca u Francuskoj. U filmu se i autor dotaknuo i te teme. Ako si u prilici pogledaj.

----------


## DeDada

Jelena, divno si to sročila! Hvala na preporuci za film. Svaki budući roditelj valjda ima neke momente panike i straha, a posvajanje dodaje još nekoliko dimenzija. Muž i ja smo sada, ovako prije školice spremni na svašta, već nas je teta u CZSS upozorila da to nije kao kad rodiš što mnogi misle i žele zamijeniti, upozoreni smo i na čekanje. Inače je žena jako ugodna, a vjerujem da je ovo upozorenje bilo najblaže u odnosu na ona koja ćemo još čuti, vidim po primjerima s foruma.

----------


## Jelena

Evo i trailer za film

Ja ti na žalost ne mogu pomoći vezano uz to kako ukloniti strahove, samo ponekad gdje naći informacije  :Kiss: . 
A na koje primjere upozorenja po forumima misliš?

----------


## prpa

> moj savjet svima je da pitate apsolutno sve što vam padne na pamet.. jer ako više pitate, (možda) ćete više informacija dobiti.


Slažem se s Butterfly, što god vam padne na pamet, pitajte. Mislim da centri raspolažu s malo informacija o samom djetetu, osobito ako je riječ o djetetu koje je zdravo i s kojim nije bilo problema od kad je smješteno kod udomitelja ili u dom (tako je barem bilo nama). Od njih  maksimalno tražiti da vam daju sve informacije kojima raspolažu o biološkim roditeljima, kako bi jednog dana svom djetetu to mogli prenijeti kad bude postavljalo pitanja. Osobito je važno da dobijete informacije o eventualnoj braći i sestrama, jesu li i oni posvojeni,... Naša S ima sestru koja je bila kod različitih udomitelja, posvojena je u isto vrijeme, ali nažalost posvojitelji ne žele čuti za mogući kontakt.

Ako je dijete smješteno kod udomitelja, pitajte ih sve, jer će vam to pomoći da prebrodite početne prepreke. Bila mala beba ili malo starije dijete recimo dobro je znati koje su mu navike pred spavanje, ima li neku omiljenu igračku s kojom spava, treba li ga nosati da se uspava (ako je mala beba), boji li se mraka. Primjer moje cure imaju svaka svou dekicu i ne daj Bog da negdje odemo bez dekica, odmah panika kad se ide spavati  :Smile:  Pitajte što dijete voli jesti, to vam je glavni adut kad dođete doma. Mi smo se borili s odvikavanjem od slatkiša, jer su tamo slatkiši tekli u potocima. No, lagano smo to promijenili i sad govori da nije zdravo jesti puno slatkog. Jednostavno zamislite si situaciju da morate biti dadilja djetetu od prijateljice na par dana i što biste nju pitali da vam kaže koja su "uputstva" za čuvanje, pa tome još nadodajte sve ostalo što vam padne na um, bez obzira kako vam se bedasto to pitanje činilo.

----------


## butterfly_

> Slažem se s Butterfly, što god vam padne na pamet, pitajte. Mislim da centri raspolažu s malo informacija o samom djetetu, osobito ako je riječ o djetetu koje je zdravo i s kojim nije bilo problema od kad je smješteno kod udomitelja ili u dom (tako je barem bilo nama). Od njih  maksimalno tražiti da vam daju sve informacije kojima raspolažu o biološkim roditeljima, kako bi jednog dana svom djetetu to mogli prenijeti kad bude postavljalo pitanja. Osobito je važno da dobijete informacije o eventualnoj braći i sestrama, jesu li i oni posvojeni,... Naša S ima sestru koja je bila kod različitih udomitelja, posvojena je u isto vrijeme, ali nažalost posvojitelji ne žele čuti za mogući kontakt.
> 
> Ako je dijete smješteno kod udomitelja, pitajte ih sve, jer će vam to pomoći da prebrodite početne prepreke. Bila mala beba ili malo starije dijete recimo dobro je znati koje su mu navike pred spavanje, ima li neku omiljenu igračku s kojom spava, treba li ga nosati da se uspava (ako je mala beba), boji li se mraka. Primjer moje cure imaju svaka svou dekicu i ne daj Bog da negdje odemo bez dekica, odmah panika kad se ide spavati  Pitajte što dijete voli jesti, to vam je glavni adut kad dođete doma. Mi smo se borili s odvikavanjem od slatkiša, jer su tamo slatkiši tekli u potocima. No, lagano smo to promijenili i sad govori da nije zdravo jesti puno slatkog. Jednostavno zamislite si situaciju da morate biti dadilja djetetu od prijateljice na par dana i što biste nju pitali da vam kaže koja su "uputstva" za čuvanje, pa tome još nadodajte sve ostalo što vam padne na um, bez obzira kako vam se bedasto to pitanje činilo.


samo bi još nadodala da si svakako napravite popis pitanja prije posjeta centru/domu/udomiteljima.
ak nemate podsjetnik crno na bijelo - nicega se necete moci sjetiti kada vidite dijete... samo ćete gledati te slatke male okice i zaboravit ćete apsolutno sve što trebate pitati i koje informacije trebate saznati!  :Smile:

----------


## DeDada

> Evo i trailer za film
> 
> Ja ti na žalost ne mogu pomoći vezano uz to kako ukloniti strahove, samo ponekad gdje naći informacije . 
> A na koje primjere upozorenja po forumima misliš?


Hvala. Mislim da su blagi strahovi normalni, odlučili smo brinuti o malom čovjeku bez obzira kako on završio kod nas jednog dana.
Nisam zapamtila kome je rečeno,najviše mi se upeklo "sve su vam to djeca kurvi i drinkera", joj neugodno mi je uopće to ponoviti. Grozno kakvi ljudi rade za dobrobit djece.

----------


## TanjaN

DeDada, bez brige i strahova. Geni jesu jaki, ali svako dijete više usvaja odgoj koji svaki dan živi. Najgore od svega je što se od usvojene djece očekuje savršenstvo, poslušnost 100%, maltene slijepa itd itd, a dok kod biološke djece sve te male nedostatke iliti problemčiče smatra se pod normalno i da dijete ima pravo "biti svoj". Rijetko tko od "roditelja" prizna svoju pogreški,a vjerojatno ih ima s obje strane (ako ih ima). Na kraju krajeva i kod rođenja biološkog djeteta smo , ne u strahu, ali u iščekivanju šta ćemo dobiti pa na kraju to bude samo LJUBAV, sve drugo pada u vodu.

----------


## DeDada

> Ja imam pitanje; za vas koji čekate i koji ste posvojili; što vam sve smeta, tj s čim bi se mogli nositi/ne bi mogli nositi u vezi djeteta? Npr.porijeklo, dob, zdravstveno stanje,...


Mi sada imamo sasvim drugačije stavove nego na samom početku. Moj muž se, bez mojih intervencija, sasvim otvorio. Čovjek piše zamolbe, zove centre, zaključuje kako je to lako.  Još će nam naći kikača prije nego dobijemo rješenje i završimo školicu  :Laughing:

----------


## evaijan

tijekom postupka posvojanja, mijenjaju se kriteriji, istina. na pocetku tezis malenom djetetu...a kasnije...se granice pomicu. barem kod nas

----------


## evaijan

_

    DeDada, bez brige i strahova. Geni jesu jaki, ali svako dijete više usvaja odgoj koji svaki dan živi. Najgore od svega je što se od usvojene djece očekuje savršenstvo, poslušnost 100%, maltene slijepa itd itd, a dok kod biološke djece sve te male nedostatke iliti problemčiče smatra se pod normalno i da dijete ima pravo "biti svoj". Rijetko tko od "roditelja" prizna svoju pogreški,a vjerojatno ih ima s obje strane (ako ih ima). Na kraju krajeva i kod rođenja biološkog djeteta smo , ne u strahu, ali u iščekivanju šta ćemo dobiti pa na kraju to bude samo LJUBAV, sve drugo pada u vodu._ 

slazem se totalno

----------

